# Gypsum - where?



## Tmank87 (Feb 13, 2019)

Where do you guys acquire Gypsum locally? Need to throw some down post aerification and seems tough to find.


----------



## BobLovesGrass (Jun 13, 2020)

Menards, not sure if you have those locally.


----------



## creediddy2021 (Mar 27, 2021)

You should be able to find this at your local HD or Lowe's:

https://www.homedepot.com/p/MK-Minerals-Signature-40-lbs-Pelletized-Gypsum-Lawn-Fertilizer-4050/304881394

https://www.lowes.com/pd/Soil-Doctor-Pelletized-Gypsum-Soil-Repair-40-lb-Organic-Gypsum-Improves-Soil-Structure/3062445


----------



## Tmank87 (Feb 13, 2019)

Thanks, no Menards near me unfortunately. I hadn't even thought of the big boxes, they never really cross my mind for most lawn needs. I'll have to swing by.


----------



## mazurkfsflip (Oct 5, 2020)

I just saw it at Lowes yesterday.

I've never seen it at HD in store.


----------



## creediddy2021 (Mar 27, 2021)

Yes sometimes they keep the bags outside and possibly can get moisture. Be sure to check them to ensure that they aren't clumpy. However they could have the bags inside the store as well.


----------



## SpiveyJr (Jun 7, 2018)

https://www.amleo.com/black-gypsum-dg-50-pound-bag/p/ASPGY10HUDGBK

Use code: 5F21PE to get free shipping.


----------



## creediddy2021 (Mar 27, 2021)

SpiveyJr said:


> https://www.amleo.com/black-gypsum-dg-50-pound-bag/p/ASPGY10HUDGBK
> 
> Use code: 5F21PE to get free shipping.


Great find! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Tmank87 (Feb 13, 2019)

SpiveyJr said:


> https://www.amleo.com/black-gypsum-dg-50-pound-bag/p/ASPGY10HUDGBK
> 
> Use code: 5F21PE to get free shipping.


Thanks brother.


----------



## Slim 1938 (Aug 24, 2019)

I buy at a local coop


----------

